# Hermosa to San Luis Obispo, quickest way?



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

Guy's what way would be faster, take the coast up to San Luis or take hiway 5 up to 33 or 166 then cut across?


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

Depends on when you go. At 2 am, the highway would be the faster for sure.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Rondo said:


> Guy's what way would be faster, take the coast up to San Luis or take hiway 5 up to 33 or 166 then cut across?


I can't imagine any route is going to be faster than 101, at any time of the day. It's shorter, and there's no way you can go the same speed on the backroads. Plus, you can't beat the view.


----------

